# Library books coming to Kindle



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I have to say, I didn't think I'd see this one.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1552678&highlight=

What's cool is that if you make a note in the book or set a bookmark, if you check that book out again, those will be there. On other devices, if you run out of time on a book and you check it back out, you have to find your place again.


----------



## rigelian (Jun 21, 2007)

I have to say that Amazon is one of the most creative and aggressive retailers out there. This and their Cloud Storage service are two services that seem to be disrupting the market.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't have a Kindle (yet), but I read Amazon books on my laptop with the free Kindle app for PC. What this announcement means is that I can check out books, including reference material, from my computer without ever having to "go" to the library. 

How cool is that?


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm so psyched!!! This was the one huge missing item from the Kindle. It's about time and hopefully it's sooner than later.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Interesting to know what price will be for the new service ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Interesting to know what price will be for the new service ?


There wouldn't be a cost. At least, if there is, they'd be the first ones to charge for it. The question is, what models they'll release it for. Will first gen Kindles get updated? Of course, your library has to offer ebooks.

The problem with the ebooks (and this has nothing to do with the Kindle) is there are still a lot of books not available in that format from libraries. Then you've got publishers like HarperCollins that says libraries need to rebuy ebooks after they've been checked out 26 times.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

This must be exciting for people who have never had a nook. :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Looked exciting until I got to the last sentence:

Kindle Library Lending will be available later this year for Kindle and free Kindle app users.

My wife and I have been reading library books on our iPod Touch since December, when my local library started offering them.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Uh, this was a little unclear to me:


> Customers will be able to check out a Kindle book from their local library....


 In our basically bankrupt County the OverDrive system has not been purchased. What I've found out on line is that in the upper half of California so far only these public libraries or coop groups of libararies have funded the cost of implementing this through OverDrive, basically a software and website developer:

Contra Costa County Library
Harrison Memorial Library
Hayward Public Library
Livermore Public Library
Los Gatos Public Library
MARINet
Monterey Public Library
Mountain View Public Library
Pacific Grove Public Library
City of Palo Alto Public Library
Peninsula Library System
Pleasanton Public Library
Santa Clara City Library
Santa Cruz Public Libraries
Sunnyvale Public Library
Now if I could get Amazon to donate sufficient funds....:sure:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

By WSJ it will be free:



> Online retailer Amazon.com Inc. said it will allow readers to borrow Kindle books free at more than 11,000 U.S. libraries, a new twist in the growing battle for market share among electronic tablet makers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Looked exciting until I got to the last sentence:
> 
> Kindle Library Lending will be available later this year for Kindle and free Kindle app users.
> 
> My wife and I have been reading library books on our iPod Touch since December, when my local library started offering them.


The Kindle app is available for PC, Mac, Windows Phone 7, iPod/iPhone/iPad, Blackberry and Android.

I think the only way to get it on a Nook Color is to root it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> There wouldn't be a cost. At least, if there is, they'd be the first ones to charge for it. The question is, what models they'll release it for. Will first gen Kindles get updated? Of course, your library has to offer ebooks.
> 
> The problem with the ebooks (and this has nothing to do with the Kindle) is there are still a lot of books not available in that format from libraries. Then you've got publishers like HarperCollins that says libraries need to rebuy ebooks after they've been checked out 26 times.


I've never done the ebook thing, if I want to read a book I buy it instead of counting on tax dollars to buy it for me, but I digress......

Apparently another ebook shortcoming is that there are only so many "copies" available at any time, so just like a real book it may be out of stock at the library for a long time. This seems absurd to me that it wouldn't be licensed in some other "on demand" way but then I have no idea how much the publishers are charging libraries for the ebook version either.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> By WSJ it will be free:


Well, nothing is really for free.

The local library system has to fund the OverDrive system acquisition, setup, and continued operation.

Two counties south of us where our grandchildren live and all the libraries in the County are in a cooperative internet program, you can go on line and get this screen:








Marin County is one of the richest areas in the nation. Mendocino County isn't. I suppose I could get someone in the family to get me a library card with a pin if I wanted to cheat (which I don't).

But the point is nothing like this is really free. Most library operations are taxpayer supported.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The Kindle app is available for PC, Mac, Windows Phone 7, iPod/iPhone/iPad, Blackberry and Android.


Current Kindle app for the Apple products doesn't include the lending library feature. That's coming "later this year," whatever that means...

The Overdrive app for Apple and PC's already covers library e-books specifically.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> But the point is nothing like this is really free. Most library operations are taxpayer supported.


Let's say libraries are free of extra cost. You pay something for the library whether you use it or not. We have been using our local library for over 40 years now and are delighted to see that e-books are now available there.

Most libraries limit card-holders to a specific geographic area, but there are some without such limits.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Been walking the fence on these for a while, and this info just pushed me over to the Kindle. Pre-ordered one just now with a Amazon credit card sign up for $84.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"billsharpe" said:


> Current Kindle app for the Apple products doesn't include the lending library feature. That's coming "later this year," whatever that means...
> 
> The Overdrive app for Apple and PC's already covers library e-books specifically.


True, but the Kindle app version will have the added functionality.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

armophob said:


> Been walking the fence on these for a while, and this info just pushed me over to the Kindle. Pre-ordered one just now with a Amazon credit card sign up for $84.


Good move!

Besides the sign-up bonus, the Amazon credit card includes some nice extras with regular use, especially with Amazon purchases.


----------

